# Question for Mac-Heads???



## etexas (Nov 17, 2007)

On my laptop on the icon where you access your network and check signal strength and all that good stuff there is an "option" I have NEVER understood: USE INTERFERENCE ROBUSTNESS.....now people, I thought I was dumb...and heck...maybe I am....but I did a Google on it! It seems like no one "gets" what the thing is? OK, PB folk....we have some smart people here....what the Dickens is that option???????????


----------



## Casey (Nov 17, 2007)

It means that your computer will send out interference that only effects computers running Windows, preventing them from connecting to the wireless access point. You check that option when your buddy starts bragging about Vista. 

(j/k -- I don't know what it does!)


----------



## etexas (Nov 17, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> It means that your computer will send out interference that only effects computers running Windows, preventing them from connecting to the wireless access point. You check that option when your buddy starts bragging about Vista.
> 
> (j/k -- I don't know what it does!)


Sad part....you almost had me going! Good one!


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 17, 2007)

etexas said:


> On my laptop on the icon where you access your network and check signal strength and all that good stuff there is an "option" I have NEVER understood: USE INTERFERENCE ROBUSTNESS.....now people, I thought I was dumb...and heck...maybe I am....but I did a Google on it! It seems like no one "gets" what the thing is? OK, PB folk....we have some smart people here....what the Dickens is that option???????????



Mac help says, "If you are using an AirPort Extreme wireless card and are experiencing network interference, you can use the status menu to turn on Interference Robustness."

I probably means that extra validations are done to avoid sending and receiving bad data.


----------



## etexas (Nov 18, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > On my laptop on the icon where you access your network and check signal strength and all that good stuff there is an "option" I have NEVER understood: USE INTERFERENCE ROBUSTNESS.....now people, I thought I was dumb...and heck...maybe I am....but I did a Google on it! It seems like no one "gets" what the thing is? OK, PB folk....we have some smart people here....what the Dickens is that option???????????
> ...


Friend, I am just a dim-witted Texas Businessman...I have no clue what that means...BUT you sound smart...I am going to take your word on it!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 18, 2007)

Max,

Check out the links on this Google search: airport interference robustness mac


----------



## etexas (Nov 18, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Max,
> 
> Check out the links on this Google search: airport interference robustness mac


Good news is I feel a little les silly...bad news is that no one can exactly explain thr thing! If you Google it....you will see that other Mac users are a little like....huh?


----------

